# MAC & Non-MAC



## sugaxbayb (May 4, 2007)

*MAC*












^^Eyeshadows.




^^Misscellenous.




^^Lipliners and Eyeliners.




^^Lipglasses & Lustreglasses.




^^Pigments.




^^Concealers.




^^Foundations.







^^Blushes.




^^Powder.




^^Shadesticks.




^^Lipsticks.







^^Brushes.




^^Other Tools.




^^Newest Stuff Added.

*NON-MAC*




^^Lipliners & Eyeliners.







^^Lipglosses.







^^Lipsticks.




^^Milani Eyeshadows.




^^More Eyeshadows.




^^Bronzer & Blushes.




^^Mascaras.




^^Foundations & Concealers.




^^Powders.




^^Misscellenous.

This is a Hard Candy Compact thing for your purse.


----------



## MsButterfli (May 4, 2007)

great collection u got there


----------



## blueglitter (May 5, 2007)

Great collection, im quite jealous!


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2007)

i love it =) i have that hard candy thing


----------

